# took a few pictures today



## wonkapete (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't posted anything lately, so I dug out a few things..

 I'm still a sucker for styrofoam labeled bottles.. I guess because I remember peeling those labels as a kid!  












 Here is a true 'one of a kind'.  It's the last MD bottle from Chatt Glass in 1988.  This is scribed in and fired on.. 






 other side






 Old drinking glass..






 I've had this one for a long time.  Prototype for the hobbleskirt?  Possibly?  Nobody seems to know.  There are no markings anywhere on it.







 I've always loved the embossed 12 oz Dr Peppers.. not as easy to find as the 6 oz






 I have dozens of diamond cokes, with paper labels, foil labels, ACL, etc., but only have one 16 oz.  






 A very clean Barq's from Biloxi


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 9, 2008)

Great bunch of bottles. I to have fond memories of the styrofoam label bottles from my childhood. While you saw the 16oz returnables in the stores, most of the time you could only get a cold drink in the styrofoam when I was younger needless to say I have drank quite a few of the Mountain Dews from a styrofoam label bottle as a youth. I still remember the 25% free promotions that eventually evolved into the 20oz sizes that are so common place today.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 9, 2008)

Now there is one thing I COULD NOT collect - styrofoam label sodas. The urge to peel it would be too great to be able to keep it in my house![]  Nice stuff! 

 Kate


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, the styrofoams are irresistible.  I have several hundred now.. some really cool ones.

 Don't forget the brutal hard plastic these throwaways were bundled with..






 Yes Morbious, I remember when the drinks went to 20 oz too.  Seemed like too much soda to drink at one time! These days, it's nothing.  Here's a pic of the bottles you mention.  I know you've seen this pic on my site, but I'll include it here for others to see.






 Then, those evolved into the 'BIG 20' bottles.. and soon went to plastic.  Here are glass and plastics during the transition.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 9, 2008)

Great pics especially the evolution shot. I remember all of those bottles, unfortunately when you couldn't find Mountain Dew because they were out or Mello Yello was on special for nearly thirty cents cheaper, I would have to settle for its lesser Coke cousin. Mello Yello wasn't terrible; however, Vault tastes like Mello Yello that has gone past it's shelf date to me. I reckon you just can't beat the original Mountain Dew.

 I was giddy everytime I saw those 25% more Dew bottles, same price more Dew for me.


----------



## DeaconDave (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a question while going through my boxes of bottles ,I found 12 Pepsi Sex cans. If you put one can ontop of another they spell sex. Are they collectable ??

 Dave


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 22, 2008)

what else to do on a cold day?  Take pictures..

 I love all the Birmingham bottles with their critters on them..  like  a camel






 And elephants.. one is 'Bottling Works'.. other is 'Bottling Company'..






 Here is a 7 oz Nehi.. I don't know about you guys, but this is the only one I've ever came across..






 I have a couple of these in my collection.. I assume it was like a bottler's award?  Anyone know?  Reads 'Top of the World' on one side.. and 'Columbus Georgia' on the other side..











 And if ya'll can stand another 7up bottle, here's a cool embossed one from Tom Joyce..


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 24, 2008)

a few more throwaways...


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2008)

AIN'T THERE ANOTHER PLACE IN ALA. THAT HAS A CAMEL PICTURE HUTCH? JAMIE


----------



## madman (Nov 25, 2008)

good lord,  is it possible that the nehis were made for the 1939 worlds fair, those are sick nice stuff mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 26, 2008)

Tis possible; however, I don't know for sure. Great bottles Wonka. I remember cherry cola slice, I also remember hating it.


----------

